# S: Windows 7 Lizenz



## Zollenspieker33 (19. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hat jemand eine W7-Lizenz übrig, dann könnte ich mal endlich einen XP-Rechner in die Neuzeit überführen.
64bittig sollte sie sein.

Angebote bitte hier oder per PN.


Gruß
Zollenspieker


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Oktober 2011)

Muss es 7 sein oder geht auch Vista 64?

Hab noch ne Ultimate-Version hier liegen die nicht mehr genutzt wird.


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist die Ultimate Retail oder OEM?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist die ganz normale OEM-Version, diese hier:
Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit OEM: Amazon.de: Software




*EDIT:*
Aaargh, hat sich erledigt. Habs eben bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen verkauft. 
Sorry.


----------

